# Jenkins CI as buildbot?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I've seen a few websites that use jenkins ci as a buildbot? How would one go about setting jenkins up to build android?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody? Bueller... Bueller...


----------

